# Receptor 80 M LSB a Transistores



## lsedr (May 30, 2011)

Saludos c

Tengo un reto de hacer un receptor de 80 M ( 3.5 - 3.8 mhz ) sin utilizar integrados, sólo transistores.....

será posible ???

alguien ayudeme a encontrar algún diagrama...


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 30, 2011)

de mas que sea posible, que sea con receptor regenerativo o algo asi + un mixer con mosfet de doble compuerta y un oscilador de batido (no se mucho de receptores )


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 30, 2011)

Hola muchachos como están, iserd una consulta veo que tienes ganas de armar un receptor para la banda de 80 Mts , lo que no especificas si deseas armar un receptor superheterodino, de conversión directa o regenerativo. Asi mismo si optamos por un receptor superheterodino debemos tener en claro si deseamos armarlo con o sin filtro a cristal, yo en estos momentos me encuentro trabajando en un transmisor para SSB al cual me vi forzado a cambiar el filtro a cristal de medio celosia por uno escalera, y para el receptor que decidí armar también tengo que cambiar el filtro. ya que los circuito originales presentan filtros difíciles de conseguir.
Mumish tengo un diagrama sobre un receptor de conversión directa como el que describes si lo deseas te paso el circuito, aclaro que personalmente nunca lo probé, si puedes conseguir el integrado mc1496p tengo un diagrama de un receptor de excelente desempeño.


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 30, 2011)

Alguna vez encontre en un coder estereo de un transmisor FM un MC1496P... ahora ya es mas inaccesible a ese integrado porque ya esta descontinuado.

Yo por mi parte propongo usar un receptor de onda corta viejo (de esos a 2.3-22MHz) y aplicar una señal de 455 KHz en la FI (algo diferida, unos 456 KHz) para completar el semiciclo de la señal que me llega al receptor. Mi pregunta es: Como inyecto la señal? Que oscilador me sugieren ? ojala que sea a cristal, aca se encuentran facilmente esos cristales de 455 khz.

yo con dos radios de onda corta sintonizaba radios en LSB, primero con una radio sintonizaba la estacion del radioaficionado y con la otra sintonizaba su oscilador local para luego ''solapar'' parcialmente su señal hasta escuchar bien al radioaficionado.


----------



## crimson (May 30, 2011)

Hola Mumish13, fijate en este artículo:
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota38.htm
Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (May 31, 2011)

Bueno, al parecer tengo esta como la mejor opción hasta ahora:

Es de LW3DYL pero para 40 M entonces tendría que modificarlo:





 




  
​*FUENTE: http://www.lu-escuelas.com.ar/
*


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 31, 2011)

se ve bonito... que pena que no consigo nada de HF, y cuando digo que es nada es NADA ! :Z


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 31, 2011)

Ni si quiera alguna vieja radio transistorizada de AM comercial?


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 31, 2011)

Hola acá les dejo un pequeño receptor , espero sea de utilidad saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 31, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ni si quiera alguna vieja radio transistorizada de AM comercial?



No es imposible de conseguir, pero dificil.
Si venden algo, son cosas muy comunes, pero para amplis de audio. Ya se ve dificil de encontrar acá (por lo menos en mi ciudad) simples resistencias de 1/4 de watt... en Puerto Montt si hay un poco más de variedad de dispositivos.


----------



## lsedr (May 31, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola acá les dejo un pequeño receptor , espero sea de utilidad saludos



Gracias amigo gabriel por la inf.

Ya lo probaste ???


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 6, 2011)

c o m p l e t a n d o   c a r a c t e r e s


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Por hay te sirve, son regenerativos, yo probe los dos ultimos (el original y el modificado) y funcionan bien, salvo en mi casa que al parecer estoy en alguna de esas "zonas muertas" para la RF (siempre hablando de receptores domesticos), las bobinas las arme sobre los tubitos donde se guardan los rollos de fotos, pero puede servir cualquier forma de esa medida mas menos y usando cable de telefono o utp.Lo mas complicado es conseguir los capacitores variables supongo, pero con que se arrimen a esa capacidad funcionan.
Como siempre, conecciones lo mas cortas posibles y usar el fet que dice en el esquema y el 2n2222 si podes encapsulado metalico y no le pongas una antena muy larga por que es peor.
Saludos

http://www.geojohn.org/Radios/MyRadios/Latest/LatestRadio.html


----------



## gabriel7747 (Jul 9, 2011)

lsedr dijo:


> Saludos c
> 
> Tengo un reto de hacer un receptor de 80 M ( 3.5 - 3.8 mhz ) sin utilizar integrados, sólo transistores.....
> 
> ...



estimado amigo este archivo esta en formato .xps, si tiene windows 7 lo podra leer , creo que windows vista tambien puede leer este tipo de archivos construyalo con toda confianza yo lo hice y anduvo a la primera lo que si yo puse un vfo en vez del oscilador a cristal, el vfo debe ser hecho con transistores fet en un circuito bien blindado para que sea estable ya en blu las cosas son un poquito mas criticas..suerte y animese..


----------



## ugt (Oct 4, 2011)

gracias.. yo busco uno para 7mhz convercion directa como el que se muestra en este video alguien tendrá algún diagrama lo agradezco    
(1) 



(2)


----------



## lsedr (Oct 10, 2011)

ugt dijo:


> gracias.. yo busco uno para 7mhz convercion directa como el que se muestra en este video alguien tendrá algún diagrama lo agradezco
> (1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmcrkdjNoNE
> (2)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV6M0k8zWj8




es mas facil hacer este receptor de 40 M :

http://www.lu-escuelas.com.ar/
entrás a la sección RX LU-E7

tiene excelente recepción...
saludos


----------



## TULLIO (Ene 26, 2012)

Hola, que tal si mirtas este articulo, es muy completo: Receptor regenerativo Neo Teo.Suerte


----------



## TULLIO (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola Isdr: si quieres construir un receptor de 0-30 mhz, mira este sitio: Cq radio amateur numero 310 en castellano.tullio


----------



## lsedr (Mar 19, 2012)

TULLIO dijo:


> Hola Isdr: si quieres construir un receptor de 0-30 mhz, mira este sitio: Cq radio amateur numero 310 en castellano.tullio



copy that....

ya ando ahora trabajando con equipos sdr muntibanda, se usa la pc con placa de sonido de 100 Khz y es mucho mejor la recepcion. saludos.


----------



## TULLIO (Mar 20, 2012)

Hola Isedr, que bueno seria si lo subieras aqui para compartirlo. Seguro habria muchos a los que les interesaria.TULLIO


----------



## lsedr (Mar 21, 2012)

TULLIO dijo:


> Hola Isedr, que bueno seria si lo subieras aqui para compartirlo. Seguro habria muchos a los que les interesaria.TULLIO



Todo el tema esta aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...f-sdr-1-5-52-mhz-am-fm-ssb-drm-cw-ecss-69727/

Y se trata de esto:


----------



## TULLIO (Abr 7, 2012)

Hola Isedr: facil facil el aparatejo!!


----------



## lsedr (Abr 8, 2012)

TULLIO dijo:


> Hola Isedr: facil facil el aparatejo!!



si es fácil hacerlo solo dedicarle tiempo


----------

